# Grundle is turribly sore



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been on 3 rides in the past week, which is as long as I have had it, and after my third ride my grundle(man land between exit-only and the twig 'n berries) got horribly sore.

I expect some soreness but it has been 3 days since I rode and I have slowly been stepping it up. First ride was 3 miles, then 8.2 and my final ride was 12.5. I was wearing gym shorts and boxers, though that problem is now fixed with some bibs. 

Till then, what in the world can I do to hurry up making this muscle fatigue go away? I am ready to bump it up to 25 but there hasn't been much improvement since the last ride.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jean-Claude said:


> I've been on 3 rides in the past week, which is as long as I have had it, and after my third ride my grundle(man land between exit-only and the twig 'n berries) got horribly sore.
> 
> I expect some soreness but it has been 3 days since I rode and I have slowly been stepping it up. First ride was 3 miles, then 8.2 and my final ride was 12.5. *I was wearing gym shorts and boxers*, though that problem is now fixed with some bibs.
> 
> Till then, what in the world can I do to hurry up making this muscle fatigue go away? I am ready to bump it up to 25 but there hasn't been much improvement since the last ride.


That bolded statement is most likely the cause of your discomfort, so now you need to let your body heal, and ramp up saddle time... _slowly_.

In the meantime, you could try chamois cream to moisturize/ soothe the area. I've never had the need for it, but judging from periodic posts here on RBR many seldom (if ever) ride without it. 

Not sure what you mean by muscle fatigue, though. Are you calling the saddle sores muscle fatigue or is that a separate issue?


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2011)

Thing is it doesn't feel like bone and it doesn't feel like skin soreness. I dunno....it's hard to pinpoint the discomfort, but it's there and I know I shouldn't push it right now.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jean-Claude said:


> Thing is it doesn't feel like bone and it doesn't feel like skin soreness. I dunno....it's hard to pinpoint the discomfort, but it's there and I know I shouldn't push it right now.


It could be a combination of the shorts/ boxers (no padding) and a fit issue with your saddle. If you purchased the bike new (and assuming you've been fitted), I suggest going back to your LBS, describing the issue as best you can and see if the fitter has any thoughts on remedies. If you feel pressure _ahead of _the sit bones, a saddle adjustment is probably required.

OTOH, if the bike was purchased used (thus no fitting), getting one is something to consider.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Soreness*



Jean-Claude said:


> I've been on 3 rides in the past week, which is as long as I have had it, and after my third ride my grundle(man land between exit-only and the twig 'n berries) got horribly sore.
> 
> I expect some soreness but it has been 3 days since I rode and I have slowly been stepping it up. First ride was 3 miles, then 8.2 and my final ride was 12.5. I was wearing gym shorts and boxers, though that problem is now fixed with some bibs.
> 
> Till then, what in the world can I do to hurry up making this muscle fatigue go away? I am ready to bump it up to 25 but there hasn't been much improvement since the last ride.


It could just be that you are new to cycling and it does take a while for the body to adapt to riding. When riders take several months off in the winter, they have a sore but for a couple of weeks in the spring.

However your issue sounds more like a saddle position problem.

There are 7 factors in preventing saddle numbness and pain:

1) saddle adjustment - tilt angle is very important

2) sitting properly - a lot of people ride too far forward on the saddle. Your "sit bones" should be perched on the rear, wide part of the saddle

3) standing up - you should never let things go numb or get painful. At the first sign of any lack of feeling or pain, pedal standing up for a short distance and repeat as necessary to bring the feeling back and prevent further numbness

4) easing up - you want to lift your butt off the saddle any time you are going to hit a bump or sharp edge. It's easier on your anatomy, your wheels, your tires, and the rest of your bike.

5) bike fit: in addition to saddle height and tilt, there is fore/aft adjustment, reach and drop to the bars, cleat position.

6) tires: proper width with the right PSI for your weight and roads so you don't feel every single road imperfection.

7) saddle - there are some people who can ride most any saddle if it is properly adjusted (see #1) and there are some people who have problems with nearly any saddle. It's hard to predict which type you are. Work on 1-6 and if that doesn't help, THEN consider a new saddle.

The standard advice to cure numbness is to tip the nose down, but having discussed this topic many times, it seems that some people are not sitting properly on their saddles. You need to have a saddle and saddle position that has your sit bones on the butt of the saddle. If your saddle nose is tipped down too far, it may cause you to slide forward. If it is tipped up too far, it may be causing pressure. And if you can't get things right in between these points, it may be that you are not sitting in the right spot or that the saddle doesn't fit you. IME, the range of saddle tilt goes from "nose level" to saddle level. Nose level means that for most saddles, the butt of the saddle is elevated (this is how I ride). Saddle level means that a level placed on the saddle would have the nose and butt level, which may create a hammock effect in the middle. Your personal comfort has to rule on where to place things in this range. Also, fore/aft position can influence comfort - it is a trade between pedaling style and the how much you lean on the bars vs. sit on the saddle.


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2011)

Amazing post with tons of info I was not aware of.

Thank you so much.



Kerry Irons said:


> It could just be that you are new to cycling and it does take a while for the body to adapt to riding. When riders take several months off in the winter, they have a sore but for a couple of weeks in the spring.
> 
> However your issue sounds more like a saddle position problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## miragev (Jan 14, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## miragev (Jan 14, 2011)

Jean-Claude said:


> I've been on 3 rides in the past week, which is as long as I have had it, and after my third ride my grundle(man land between exit-only and the twig 'n berries) got horribly sore.


excellent description made me laugh  sorry ...

anyway most everybody who starts cycling goes through it i know it's unpleasant but just stick with it 
your backside area will just get used to it and toughen up just make sure your saddle is adjusted properly both height wise and fore and aft...

good luck :thumbsup:


----------

